# Upgrading resulting kernel panic



## erdos (Jun 28, 2020)

hi, I've been having this issue for a while on my ver 12 release. 

Whenever I tried to upgrade the system, it results a kernel panic on the system and rebooted automatically.  I was able to observe the failure point and it seems that system always reboot during upgrade of python27,  i can still launch into 'x' windows but firefox and kodi couldn't be launched.

Error screenshot is attached.


----------



## zirias@ (Jun 28, 2020)

First things first, you're talking about upgrading ports/packages, not the system itself.

But it doesn't seem to matter here, from the screenshot, you just have a corrupted (UFS) filesystem. Try fsck(8). Maybe also consider switching to ZFS for a better chance to avoid such errors or at least catch them earlier. On a side note, I wouldn't have expected filesystem corruption could cause panics...


----------



## tingo (Jun 28, 2020)

If your filesystem (ufs2) is so seriously corrupted that an automated fsck can't fix it,  then yes, panics can happen. The fix is always to boot in single-user and run fsck on the filesystem in question until it is clean. Having good backups is useful, even if you don't need them.


----------



## erdos (Jul 13, 2020)

thanks for the reply!
I was able to fix the error by rebooting into single user mode and use 'fsck' :


```
# fsck -c /etc/fstab
# fsck -y
```

I had to run 'pkg upgrade' a couple times afterwards because machine stuck at fetching 'gcc9-9.3.0_1.txz', but eventually was able to upgrade the system.


----------

